# New guy here



## cvz_finezt (Jul 9, 2012)

Just bought a 2012 spec V, nice ride, w/nav, moonroof and xm. just been looking about for performance parts. i'm new to the imprt scene. I have a 04 cobra at home thts modded "lightly". Had a F150 that i traded in for the sentra. Since i work for nissan i got a good deal on the car and wit the rebates its was kinda hard to say no, and paying almost 400 a month in gas for my truck want helping either. i'll post some pix of of my rides.


----------

